# Help mounting Hitachi Miter saw to stand



## LarsD (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi folks,
Was wondering if I could get some help with someone who's done this before.

I'm an idiot when it comes to tools and home improvement, but after purchasing our first house and some disapproving looks by my wife, I've got no choice.

To aid me in my efforts, she was kind enough to purchase a Hitachi C12RSH sliding compound miter saw to replace an old Ryobi I had. She also got the Dewalt miter saw stand.

Difficulty: I have no idea how to mount the saw to the stand. As best I can tell, the saw only has 2 front holes for bolts and nothing in the rear. Am I supposed to drill a hole through the saw to fit the mounting brackets?

Any help (photos would be awesome) would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Most stands will accomodate a variety of manufacturers saws, yours apparently does not. Recheck all combinations of hole patterns, if nothing matches, get out the drill or get a different stand. That 12" slider is a big saw, maybe too big for that stand.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My saw did not fit the brackets for my Dewalt stand either, so I used a piece of 1/2" plywood as an adapter plate. The stand brackets are bolted to the bottom of the plywood, and the saw is bolted to the top of it. Works fine that way.


----------



## LarsD (Feb 22, 2011)

I was hoping someone had one and knew or could suggest how to mount it. I've seen several pictures where it appears to be done properly, I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

A wife that buys tools, dude you have a great wife!


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

it seems your Hitachi does not fit your miter saw stand.i recently purchased the ryobi miter saw stand and my 12" dewalt miter saw fits perfectly.the ryobi miter saw stand has simple instructions with pics on how to mount the saw,and if i can remember right it also suggest if your miter saw does not fit you can use a mounting plate(piece of plywood) for an adapter to make it fit the stand.the ryobi stand was $79.99 at home depot,its very sturdy and easy to set up.keep trying...
jeff


----------



## LarsD (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess I asked the wrong question.

I can't see how the saw would fit any miter saw stand as it only has bolt holes in the front to support any mounting bracket, though I could swear I've seen pictures of other people with the same saw mounted without using a plywood underboard. 

I'd like to know how that was done.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I will chime in with the above posts and say that you should do a little more research on stands.
Maybe call Hitachi and see if they recommend a specific model.

More importantly, as Raven said....Hang onto that great wife!!!

RC/DG


----------



## dkuntz (Jan 6, 2012)

Look at the rear of the saw legs. It appears that the holes in these legs do not go all the way through. There are rubber inserts in there that can be pulled out from the bottom. They are tight so will need a little elbow grease. After you pull them out you will see that the holes for all 4 legs are open


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

My limited google search has shown that this saw is difficult to mount to a stand and Hitachi support is limited. It definitely looks like there are no holes in the back. Weird...? There are some you tube vids/reviews that may be helpful.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Will you need to have the holes in the back if you bolt the front good?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That stand is way to flimy for that sized saw.
You will bust a nut trying to set it up and tear it down.
I have one and use this type stand.
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Miter-Saw-Utility-Vehicle/
I just drilled two holes in the back for mounting.


----------



## LarsD (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, but this thread is from March. I've already solved the problem.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Lars....we're waiting.....HOW'd you solve the problem?

Closure, dude. We need closure.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL, I didnt even notice the necro bump. But yeah, what did you do Lars?


----------

